# Coach Ayers Comes Home To 76ers



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/sports/Former-Sixers-Coach-Ayers-Comes-Home-52541717.html



> Ayers coached the Sixers for 52 games during the 2003/04 season and was a part of the Sixers organization for six seasons prior as the top assistant under Larry Brown.
> 
> Last season, Ayers served as an assistant coach under Jordan in Washington.
> 
> ...


----------

